# The joys of ordering online...



## Arch (Apr 13, 2008)

yea, my fault really... i want to get the best price so i 'shop around' the internet, which is great when it goes well.

The main problem i have is the *waiting peroid*... you know, you've ordered, can't wait to get it... you get all the cute little emails telling you when your delivery is due and what and when things have been processed. But all you really want to know is how soon you can start using it!

I am planning a trip this weekend coming to the most beautiful area of England, the lake district... iv wanted to go there for sooo long... so i think now is the time to finally order the sigma 10-20mm... so bam, wednesday just gone i order the little puppy for a good price from a british website... but the shop dont have any 77mm polerizers in stock. So i order that from an online shop based in Germany.

I get the emails... both on thier way.. Polerizer with DHL... Lens with FedEx... now i NEED both these things before i leave on Saturday so i left enough time. or so i thought.

Get the Polerizer yesterday... open it up... looks ok in its little case... open that up... Polerizer falls out in around 6 different pieces. :er:

So.. ok.. i email the German company and tell them i need another sent ASAP... so far no reply.

Well, at least all is well with the lens right... i had been using the FedEx tracking page... tells you exactly where it is at all times... here's what mine said...


Apr 10, 2008 - Left origin - TSUEN WAN HK  (So they buy it from Hong Kong i can live with that)

Apr 11, 2008 - Departed FedEx location - PARIS FR  (it got to France quicky... good good...)

Apr 12, 2008 - At dest sort facility - STANSTED GB (Sweet.. its in England... i should get it tomorow!!!!)

Now.... as today is Sunday and it was in England yesterday im thinking it isn't going to move anywhere today right?... i'll just get it sometime tomorow...









I just thought id check what it said this sunday evening anyways....

Apr 13, 2008 - Arrived at FedEx location - MEMPHIS, TN

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*......... MEMPHIS TENNESSEE!!! :banghead:


----------



## Corry (Apr 13, 2008)

What!?  How messed up is that?!


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 13, 2008)

Memphis?!?!?!? What the crap??? lol


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 13, 2008)

My husband just told me that everything goes through Memphis...because thats its distribution center. Even something like that. I just checked my last 2 packages I received and they both went through Memphis also...so...ya  Hopefully you will still get it by Tuesday or so!


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok...I just googled it and not EVERYTHING goes through Memphis, but its one of their main hubs...and everything has to go through one of those hubs...so I guess they just decided to take the LONG way?


----------



## Arch (Apr 13, 2008)

It goes through Memphis even if im in England and the package was also in England?!!... i mean, it was only a few hundered mile journey to my house, now its a few thousand miles away again!

Damn, this lens has seen more of the world than i have!


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 13, 2008)

That is so ridiculous that it's kinda funny!



I do hope that you get both the lens and an intact filter before your trip!


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 13, 2008)

Arch said:


> It goes through Memphis even if im in England and the package was also in England?!!... i mean, it was only a few hundered mile journey to my house, now its a few thousand miles away again!
> 
> Damn, this lens has seen more of the world than i have!



yeah, doesnt make sense to me either. At least its all by air!


----------



## kundalini (Apr 13, 2008)

Memphis is the US hub, but I would have thought there is a European hub as well.  Too bad Arch.

Hopefully the lens won't meet up with Wilson.













_Remember the film Castaway?  _


----------



## Rhys (Apr 13, 2008)

That must be a strange situation regarding customs charges.


----------



## astrostu (Apr 13, 2008)

Not quite as bad as your situation, but I ordered a new computer.  Shipped from San Fransisco, California.  Weighed 62 lbs.  Then it wound up in Memphis, Tennessee, and the listed weight was 57 lbs.  Then it finally made it to me in Colorado.  So it took an extra 3000-mile (or so) trip ... and in a day and age when airlines are complaining about fuel prices and hemorrhaging money.


----------



## Arch (Apr 14, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Memphis is the US hub, but I would have thought there is a European hub as well.  Too bad Arch.
> 
> Hopefully the lens won't meet up with Wilson.
> 
> ...



LOL.. if it goes the same way as Wilson i'll get it in about 4 years!

I love that film... and its strange whenever i see the FedEx logo im reminded of Tom Hanks!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 14, 2008)

Well Arch you should of just sent me a PM and I'd of sent you one at almost cost price


----------



## Arch (Apr 14, 2008)

ooooh update....So this is the latest...

Apr 14, 2008 - At local FedEx facility - SOUTHERN SORT GB

YAY... so basically, instead of it being sent from the north of England to the south... it goes Via America... :shock:

The european Hub was when it was in Paris.... so maybe they just have to keep the package moving untill a van driver can take it (which they couldn't on a Sunday which is why it went back on a plane).... but still... it HAS seen more of the world than me... albeit the inside of a FedEx aircraft!


----------



## Arch (Apr 14, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Well Arch you should of just sent me a PM and I'd of sent you one at almost cost price



*Falls on hands and Knees*

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!1111  .......Why have the Gods forsaken me!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 14, 2008)

Arch said:


> *Falls on hands and Knees*
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!1111  .......Why have the Gods forsaken me!



It'll be because you are still locked in the attic, Gods don't like that from what I hear


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 14, 2008)

Arch said:


> yea, my fault really... i want to get the best price so i 'shop around' the internet, which is great when it goes well.
> 
> The main problem i have is the *waiting peroid*... you know, you've ordered, can't wait to get it... you get all the cute little emails telling you when your delivery is due and what and when things have been processed. But all you really want to know is how soon you can start using it!
> 
> ...


 
You're kidding me!!! Memphis???!?!?!?! What were they thinking? It would seem to me that the cost of delievering to you WHILE it was in the UK would cheaper than sending all the way over to the other side of the world.... It's kind of the same thing with our IT department at work. If I have a problem with my computer, instead of walking down the hall to ask the guy on site, and I have to call IT stationed in Alabama so that they can setup a ticket, in which in he comes over about 4 hrs. later to fix the problem than if I would have gone down there and asked him myself.


----------



## Arch (Apr 15, 2008)

Well as random as FedEx where with my package, i did still get my lens on time on the date they estimated, so i am happy with them and with 'Onestop-Digital' the company i ordered off.

However the same cannot be said about the company i bought the Polarizer off AVIDES Media in Germany. They recieved my request for a replacement the day i  recieved it and realized it was broken... after a series of emails desperatly trying to explain to them that its urgent i get another sent to me, they just have zero customer service... i am so far getting about 1 email *per day *off them, i sometimes think they are being slow on purpose. The asked for photo evidnece of the broken filter, which i did and sent to them... todays response was 'we cant open them send them again'... they cant open a jpeg?!!. I now asked them for a full refund and to forget about trying to send me another... i'll just order again off another company, and while im at it give AVIDES Media a really bad review from Amazon. Don't buy off them folks.


----------



## doenoe (Apr 15, 2008)

i think im gonna stuff myself in a fedex box and let me be delivered at my neighbours house.....should see a big part of the world.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 15, 2008)

doenoe said:


> i think im gonna stuff myself in a fedex box and let me be delivered at my neighbours house.....should see a big part of the world.


 

Hmmm... what a great IDEA!!!! lol


----------



## Rhys (Apr 15, 2008)

doenoe said:


> i think im gonna stuff myself in a fedex box and let me be delivered at my neighbours house.....should see a big part of the world.



Only trouble is you might get stolen when you're in Russia and sold as a sex slave to some guy in the middle of Jeddah


----------

